# I'm considering getting the chong flu vaccine. Which one is the best(least adverse effect and most helpful effects)?



## jiminbogart (Aug 24, 2021)

Just thinking about it.

I've never had the flu shot(I had the flu once, 43 years ago or so) and I'm averse to medications. Rather than take cholesterol meds I just went to strickly plant based and dropped my cholesterol to normal. 

The only prescription medication I take is Flonase. I went from 6-7 BAD sinus infections per year, that required 20 days of antibiotics, to one sinus infection every 8-10 years. 

I just don't like taking concoctions that were designed to make companies rich with the "cure" being an after thought and no concern for adverse effects.

I am considering the chong shots. I'm on the fence and will probably just stay on the fence.


----------



## pjciii (Aug 24, 2021)

I have so far had good luck with moderna. J&J is one and done. Pfizer seems to have the most break through cases but large majority Seem to be doing well with it.


----------



## pjciii (Aug 24, 2021)

By the way, it does not guarantee You wont get it. But if you do chances are better than average that you wont Die from it.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Aug 24, 2021)

I started taking the flu shot at work 30 years ago cause I seemed to catch it every year and would be hideously sick, loose 12 pounds or so and felt like I was dying. After starting taking the shots every year I have not had the flu since. Made me a believer,
I took the JNJ vaccine back in March, not 100% sure but I don’t think it’s mRNA based. I trusted it because I worked for them for almost 30 years and lived thru there Quality control audits and saw 1st hand the response to any deviation which occurred. I had no adverse effects whatsoever from the shot, not even a sore arm. Do what you chose Jim and good luck.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2021)

Here’s a thread from January where we discussed where to find shots back when they first came available. We also discussed side effects we had. 


https://forum.gon.com/threads/covid-vaccine-signup.985580/


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 24, 2021)

I just got my 2nd dose of Pfizer on Saturday. Only ill effect was that my lymph node under my left arm is swollen to the size of a tennis ball since yesterday morning. It’s more of a nuisance than anything. The only reason I got vaccinated was purely out of monetary concern if I got it. I got insurance but, insurance only covers so much. So to me it’s worth it… much like a seatbelt in a car or a motorcycle helmet. 

I also believe it’s a personal choice.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 24, 2021)

Pfizer.  My wife and I felt pretty lethargic the day after each shot; but nothing serious.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2021)

I got the Moderna. Felt like crap the day after the second one, normal thereafter. I know a lot of people with all three of them, haven't seen any serious reactions to any of them.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 24, 2021)

Is the j&j a one and done?

Anybody get the Novavac shot yet in USA besides trial participants?


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 24, 2021)

HughW2 said:


> Pfizer.  My wife and I felt pretty lethargic the day after each shot; but nothing serious.


My wife and I felt lethargic the second day after the Moderna shot as well. Other than that, good to go


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Is the j&j a one and done?
> 
> Anybody get the Novavac shot yet in USA besides trial participants?


Yes. J&J is one shot. Not as effective as the others, but better than nothing.


----------



## onedude (Aug 24, 2021)

This is from a week ago. When the hospital posted this it helped some people decide to get the vaccine. My daughter is a nurse at tanner and she says it is terrible.


----------



## onedude (Aug 24, 2021)

They just posted a new chart:


----------



## Big7 (Aug 24, 2021)

I got Pfizer. Happy I did.

It made me a little tired and sore for a day or two. All in all, it took about a week, both times, to get back right. It wasn't bad tho..

Plus- they told me upfront, this is what would happen.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Aug 24, 2021)

Moderna is typically the worst of the 3 for reactions, as it is the strongest.  Pfizer is a tad better for reactions, but not as strong so may have more breakthroughs.  J&J is a single shot but not as effective as the other two.

My wife got Moderna, I got Pfizer, both down for a couple of days after the second shot...

Coming up on our 6 months, so assume we'll get boosters when they are available...

Get it.  I've got a friend in KS on 6 liters of oxygen right now...it's touch and go...

And my 15 yo is positive...the spread is off the charts worse than the original...and now it is on fire in kids of course...even though they resist it better, as the largest unvaccinated group and probably least likely to observe protocols, they are spreading the delta like crazy...

Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2021)

Pfizer here also, sore arm that was it.
Went to a funeral last week for my buddys brother, he was a healthy 61. 
Past neighbor died yesterday at about 60 yrs old. 
Get the vax.


----------



## srb (Aug 24, 2021)

Got the pfizer, It was not bad at all..These shots are treating everyone different.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 24, 2021)

Got the pfizer. It was a big relief soon as I was fully protected (as can be).


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 24, 2021)

Janssen j&j is showin around 80% against the delta variant. So far it seems to be doing better against the new strain than the others. This could also be because the other two are wearing off for those that got them early. Novavax is saying they will roll out soon, but mostly in foreign countries.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 24, 2021)

Mrs and I both have had both doses of Moderna. 
She is 61. I am 51. We had no side effects from either dose.


----------



## JROESEL (Aug 24, 2021)

Pfizer just got fda approved!!! That’s the one I got, my wife’s a nurse in Newnan, it’s passed scary she says, she says it’s unreal with what they are dealing with, nurses and doctors getting it trying to take care of the sick, dropping like flies


----------



## trents99 (Aug 24, 2021)

Wife got the Moderna her second Moderna shot a a bit over a month ago. She is immunocompromised but ended up in the ER after night after the second shot with a fever of 104 and mild seizures. She is better now but no explanation for what happened. 

I got my first shot of Pfizer 3 weeks ago. No known allergies to anything. I do suffer from sinus infections several times a years, mostly in the fall. Xyzal is the only thing that has ever helped.  Anyway about 30 seconds after the shot I got a heavy metallic taste in my mouth. About 24 hours later my lips had scabbed up on the outer surface, think canker sores. On the inside of my lips it was as if any protective layer was removed. Even the saline in tap water was unbearable. Tongue swelled up and the roof of my mouth under my nasal cavity was raw as well.

I ended up drinking through a straw for several days as well as drinking homemade broth with no salt the same way. Talking for more than a few minutes would cause my lips to dry out so fast that it was painful to speak.

I opted not to get the second shot.

Now while I have no proof I believe I may have have Covid just before it started to make major news. Fever that was up and down for several days, mostly  high in the evening and felt somewhat normal during the day. I haven't had fevers that long since I had the flu 20 years ago. Around that time my MIL was staying with us for a week and she went downhill towards the end of that week and actually ended up in the hospital for several days with respiratory problems.

I believe my reaction after the first dose was because I all ready had Covid.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 24, 2021)

The hospitals in SE Ga. are running at capacity.  This variant Wuhan Flu is spreading through like wildfire.  My wife is a RN in Radiology, she says all we’re doing is Covid patients.  There’s no more vents available here.  They are turning people away for home treatment unless their 02 sats are in dire straits.

My wife initially was not going to get the vaccine.  When it became apparent out of 15 employees in her department she was the only one that didn’t get the vaccine.  After 3 of her coworkers got Covid she took the vaccines.

I wasn’t going to get the vaccine either, until my son caught Covid working in the pharmacy at the hospital.  That’s when I got the vaccines.

We all 3 took the Moderna vaccine and only a sore arm after second shot was the worse side effect for us.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2021)

I was one of the many that said no way ! I got my first shot of Moderna 2 weeks ago . Sore arm for a couple days and felt like crap , but it wasn’t to bad . I also had Covid back in April and got pretty sick , never went to dr or hospital but lost 20 lbs


----------



## Beagler (Aug 25, 2021)

I got the J&J in June, had flu like symptoms 2 days after I got it .I’m glad I got it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2021)

My Doctors had advised me that without taking the vaccine, I would most likely die from this virus fairly quickly as my system is already compromised somewhat due to heart and diabetic related issues.

My "very healthy" 38 year old Daughter caught this virus back in July of 2020 and she nearly died from it.  She was also in isolation for close to a month as well.  I am so thankful that her husband did not catch this virus...as he and my Daughter are constantly together every day as they both graduated from Georgia Southern University and they both work on campus for GSU as well.   They also ride together back and forth to work each day. 

It has taken her a full year to regain most of her strength back and also to regrow most of her beautiful long hair that just fell out because of this virus.  Her and her husband have always  been very athletic and always being very active on campus.  She is able to work but she gets really tired like never before so she is still taking things day by day.  They both had their shots several months ago but it still breaks my heart to see such a young and beautiful lady that is "now" paranoid to the point that she thinks that she might get this virus again and not survive.   She protects herself by being as isolated as possible while still doing her job each day.  She always uses her mask, hand sanitizer, Lysol and various other items in hopes of getting rid of this virus.

I had the Moderna vaccine shots back in April and May of 2021 and it does give me some sense of relief to know that this vaccine "could possibly" help to save my life if I do get this virus.   The process was very simple after making the reservation to get the shots.  The process worked great and even though I HATE needles, the ladies that gave me my shots did such a good job that I barely even felt the needles at all.  It was over in a few seconds.

I DID NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS AT ALL...as I never felt any discomfort at all by getting these shots.  Everything was just like normal for me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2021)

My dad got the Moderna vaccine and last dose about 2 weeks ago. He said he never had any issues with either shot. He‘ll be 86 next month.


----------



## Mattval (Aug 25, 2021)

*Just my two cents.  I work in a hospital.  I see a hospital full of folks with covid-19.  We do not have a single person here with complications from the vaccine.*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 25, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Just my two cents.  I work in a hospital.  I see a hospital full of folks with covid-19.  We do not have a single person here with complications from the vaccine.



Need to turn the volume up on this statement.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2021)

I appreciate the input.

I think I'll get the jab next Monday. I have to get some concrete poured Friday and I can't be down and miss the window.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2021)

trents99 said:


> I do suffer from sinus infections several times a years, mostly in the fall.



Have you tried Flonase? It changed my life. My sinus infections were flu like. Fever, body aches, ect.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 25, 2021)

Moderna here...same as everyone else, felt and generally out of sorts and jittery for a day or two after the second shot. Felt like that was a small price to pay, I'm also one of those highly susceptable people with heart and kidney disease.

Might feel differently if I were 20 YO, but at my age and with my medical conditions I felt like I had no choice but to take the shot.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 25, 2021)

Jim,
 I think enough people have had any of the three. That a man your age is relatively safe for any of them.

I got one a couple of weeks ago.
I was more comfortable with the J&J. Just because its based on the old style flu shots people have been taking for years. And with the recent wave your fully vaccinated in 2 weeks instead of 6.

I would not advise a young man under 25 or so to take Pfizer. Even though its extremely rare. There have been instances of some heart problems. There mostly minor. But why take a chance when there's others that are just as good.

There have also been reports of blood clots with J&J. Its almost all women. It very rare. But again why take the chance.

I had to go to foreign news sources for the most part to find this info. Search engines like DUCK DUCK go and Dog pile produced better results.


----------



## bany (Aug 25, 2021)

My wife and I got the Pfizer. I got the second shot yesterday. My arm got sore and as the day went on I felt out of sorts. Lethargic I suppose. This morning my arm is sore and I suspect it will be about back to normal later. We both had a sore arm and not much else from the first shot. She gets her 2nd shot tomorrow.
My mother, 90 yrs old didn’t even have a sore arm.
Now we may have had the virus for Christmas 2019. Personally I was against getting the vaccine. We suppose the mounting peer pressure or the idea we’d be missing some of our planned activities out weighed putting something in our bodies. I never figured it would kill me but my lungs aren’t what the used to be. And we sure didn’t want to give it to anyone, but the morning of my first shot all the news was, “fully vaccinated people can have it and SPREAD it “. I almost canceled but got it anyway.
Its your choice
Of course this morning’s headline is J&J’s booster brings 9 fold antibodies, but it allegedly wasn’t as effective as the other two. So every few days we get fed another line of…………


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 25, 2021)

My wife and I got the J&J one shot vaccine. She felt fine, I had flu like symptoms the day after but then I was fine. So far, so good. 
I saw today in the news where the J&J booster 9 months after the original shot was successful as well. We'll consider a booster early next year some time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2021)

H22 got the J&J 2 weeks ago. He was a little fatigued for about 2 hours. I got mine this week with no side effects at all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I appreciate the input.
> 
> I think I'll get the jab next Monday. I have to get some concrete poured Friday and I can't be down and miss the window.


I went to Add drugs in 5 points(Athens) They had the J&J and Moderna. Didn't see Pfizer listed this passed Monday. They had all 3 when H22 went 2 weeks ago. Didn't take 10 min of my time and I got a good lunch at the soda fountain.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Aug 25, 2021)

J&J here no side effects for me. Got it on a Tuesday and went to work Wednesday night. I work a 12 hour night shift sooooooo..I'm kind of used to feeling like poop... I felt no worse that any other first day back. Arm wasn't even sore


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Aug 25, 2021)

I got the Moderna mRNA jab and was in aFib within days of the second dose. My brother got a Pfizer mRNA shot and had a stroke less than two days after his first dose. I suspect our result are not typical.

In the alternative, there are some traditional "dead virus" vaccines due out for the China cold bug. I would expect they would have risks similar to regular flu shots (as in, risks that doctors would resognize and know how to treat). If these vaccines show up soon, they might be a viable alternative to the unknowns associated with mRNA jabs.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 25, 2021)

The Wife and I both got the Pfizer vaccine, no ill effects for either one of us. I noticed my shoulder was a bit more sore than usual no more than any other flu shot,  but I have arthritis in it too. We are fully vaccinated now but who knows what the shot will do to us in the future, many folks are talking about that also.


----------



## bany (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I appreciate the input.
> 
> I think I'll get the jab next Monday. I have to get some concrete poured Friday and I can't be down and miss the window.


Thought I’d update. I thought I felt fine besides the sore arm this morning but, I have that sensitive or crawling skin feeling and still out of sorts.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 25, 2021)

J and J. So far so good. The unvaxed at work are dropping like flies.


----------



## rawolfee (Aug 25, 2021)

Wife and I got the J&J shot about 6 weeks ago.  Other than a little soreness where they jabbed me, it didn't effect me at all.  Wife was tired the next day, but never got sick in anyway.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 25, 2021)

I caught COVID in January right after the holidays. My only symptoms were loss of taste and smell. I got my 2nd dose of Pfizer the first week of May. No reactions from either of the shots. My arm was sore just like any other shot, but no more, no less.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 25, 2021)

I was told by my Dr. to get antibodies test first and then if I don't have antibodies to get the Pfizer vaxx.  I have antibodies and he told me not to get the vaccine.  My .02


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2021)

tcward said:


> And y’all believe all this?


Since it's pretty much confirmed by people I know, I've talked to and who post here who work in the hospitals, yes, to a large extent. I'll believe the folks on the ground more than a government report or some wild-eyed guy on the internet. Now, keep the politics out of this thread. This is the on-topic forum, not the dark scary conspiracy hole. Any further politics in this thread will draw popknots.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm very serious. This isn't the political forum.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I just don't like taking concoctions that were designed to make companies rich with the "cure" being an after thought and no concern for adverse effects.



I think you have your answer right here. Especially so with the facts and statistics being so politically influenced either way. 

Stay on the fence a little longer. Can always jump off it later, but you can't climb back up if you jump off prematurely.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2021)

bassboy1 said:


> I think you have your answer right here. Especially so with the facts and statistics being so politically influenced either way.
> 
> Stay on the fence a little longer. Can always jump off it later, but you can't climb back up if you jump off prematurely.


You can't climb a fence if you're dead or intubated, either. There are two sides to this. Neither is a perfect answer, but so far, statistically, one is much safer than the other.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 25, 2021)

Don't forget that the Pfizer vaccine just got full FDA approval. The other two don't have it yet. Yet being key, they both potentially could, maybe.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 25, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> How many anti-vaxxers wear seat belts while driving or helmets on motorcycles or safety harnesses while hunting. It’s not going to eliminate crashes or falls but, your safer with them.


In Georgia we are required by law to wear seatbelts and helmets on motorcycles.  That kinda makes it a little different. 
I'm just wondering though, jiminbogart, what has caused you to think about getting one now since they have been available for a while now?  Is it because of the FDA approval, or cause you feel like there has been enough time that if anything was going to happen it would have by now, or maybe cause there are more cases now?  I'm not judging, just curious.  I have not had a vaccine either but I am recovering from covid as we speak.  I'm still not sure if I want to get a vaccine.  I do however believe it should be an individual's choice.


----------



## trents99 (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Have you tried Flonase? It changed my life. My sinus infections were flu like. Fever, body aches, ect.



I have as well as the other brands. I commonly have sinus issues year around also and the Xyzal keeps it in check but I have to take it everyday.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 25, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> In Georgia we are required by law to wear seatbelts and helmets on motorcycles.  That kinda makes it a little different.
> I'm just wondering though, jiminbogart, what has caused you to think about getting one now since they have been available for a while now?  Is it because of the FDA approval, or cause you feel like there has been enough time that if anything was going to happen it would have by now, or maybe cause there are more cases now?  I'm not judging, just curious.  I have not had a vaccine either but I am recovering from covid as we speak.  I'm still not sure if I want to get a vaccine.  I do however believe it should be an individual's choice.


I'm not jiminbogart, but I'll tell you what did it for me. My brother is a paramedic in Hall Co (used to be part time in Barrow) and his fiance is an ER nurse for NEGA Medical in Braselton. In the past 3 weeks, my 2 of my brother's fellow firefighters have died from COVID complications. Both in their 40's both otherwise healthy. My brother (in his 40's) himself was hospitalized with double COVID pneumonia last November. My mom died from COVID in June 2020. Well...I'm in my 40's in otherwise healthy and I recognize the trend.

My brother's fiance and doctors he talks to regularly say nearly every single admitted COVID case in their hospital right now are unvaccinated or have never tested positive prior. He says every COVID case his med unit has transported the last month were not vaccinated. 

I got my 1st dose of Moderna a week ago. Only notable after effect was soreness around the injection site...easily remedied with ibuprofen.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Aug 25, 2021)

I really didn’t want the vaccine, but knew I would be more exposed once I started back air travel for work. Took the J&J because one shot and it was “older”, proven technology.  Really had no issues other than a little sore at shot site.  It knocked my wife down pretty good the day after hers but good to go day 2.  I write this only because I didn’t want it but frankly I am sitting on my sofa right now pretty much assured I have it. My oldest son tested positive at home today and pending the official test Friday, it has made its way through my household this weekend.  My wife had symptoms for about a day and a half and is good.  Mine is like a sinus infection/head cold/flu lite.  I’m not sure how I would be right now without the vaccine but I can say for sure, I’m not going to be headed to the hospital with it.  At this point, unless you live isolated and never interact with people, I’m pretty sure most will get it.  I took my chances with the vaccine


----------



## acurasquirrel (Aug 25, 2021)

I got the JnJ back in March. I just went ahead and got a dose of Moderna. Neither gave me much in the way of side affects. Sore arm and tired the next day. 
I got the second shot because my wife is pregnant and I sure don’t want to not be allowed in the hospital because I tested positive.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 25, 2021)

Got Pfizer.
1st shot sore arm for 2 days.
2nd shot today and the arm is just starting to get sore.

It has been running rampant through our FD. About 1/3 have tested positive in the last 2-3 weeks. A guy came in positive that was "A symptomatic". No one really sick yet but 1 is "sick and feels bad". Some vaccinated some not. 
What scares me is that a lot of folks get it and its not too bad and they get better only to have a "relapse" a few weeks later that makes them really bad.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 25, 2021)

GeorgiaBob said:


> I got the Moderna mRNA jab and was in aFib within days of the second dose. My brother got a Pfizer mRNA shot and had a stroke less than two days after his first dose. I suspect our result are not typical.
> 
> Not to say it wasn't related but it may have just been coincidence too.
> Lots of folks have CVAs and A-fib everyday.
> ...


----------



## glynr329 (Aug 25, 2021)

I got Moderna had no reaction at all. We travel out of country  so thought it was good idea.


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 25, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> In Georgia we are required by law to wear seatbelts and helmets on motorcycles.  That kinda makes it a little different.
> I do however believe it should be an individual's choice.



These laws were brought about by outside forces, i.e.insurance companies to reduce medical costs incurred by them during traffic accidents.
I consider the vaccine exactly the same. It will save lives regardless of political views much like seatbelts and helmets and safety harnesses and life jackets. 
And I also believe it should be left up to the individual on all things.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 25, 2021)

I was dead set against the shot but after hearing of all the sick folks, many of them younger, I decided to get it.

I got the first Moderna about 2 weeks ago. I had a sore shoulder and felt pretty rough two days after it. I'm not looking forward to the second one, but I'm glad I decided to go ahead and get it. I'm around a bunch of people every day at my work.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I'm just wondering though, jiminbogart, what has caused you to think about getting one now since they have been available for a while now?



Several different things.

What really kicked it off was Slayer's brother, a firefighter, passing away. That's terrible and I hated to see someone I have a "connection" with suffer a loss.  

Two other firefighter's died of covid around the same time. As a former Atlanta firefighter, any time a brother passes away it has an effect. I lived with and fought fire with great folks just like those that passed away. 

This Delta strain of covid is getting younger and healthier folks. I wasn't too concerned when the folks that were getting bad cases of the disease were elderly with pre existing conditions.  

Last but not least, one of my sisters pleaded with me to get the vaccine. She is 62 and has COPD. When our mother died a couple years ago I told my sisters to split everything between themselves, I was good and they needed the money more than I did. 

Since then, Barbara has been trying to give me 15k per year so I won't have a tax liability. I told her to go spend the money herself and have some fun.
She called me the other day to tell me she was naming me as the beneficiary on all her bank accounts and trading accounts. She wants me to get vaccinated so I can live to spend all her money(I was actually surprised how much money she has amassed.). I told her to go buy a house at the beach and enjoy herself. 

That has got me considering the vaccine, but I'm waffling. I think I'll get tested and see if I had it already.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Aug 25, 2021)

I got the Pfizer back in April. No ill effects from either shot. My wife got the J&J and ran a low grade fever the next day and felt like crud, but was fine after that. My parents got the Pfizer as well and were fine other than a sore arm the next day.

We all had the china virus back in Oct last year.


----------



## seachaser (Aug 25, 2021)

I got Pfizer not side affect wife had flu like symptoms for 12 hrs then fine. We got are shot earlier then most with a contact in South Carolina.we could get booster as soon as there ready I’m not getting wife is. I just don’t think it’s necessary with my immune system.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Several different things.
> 
> What really kicked it off was Slayer's brother, a firefighter, passing away. That's terrible and I hated to see someone I have a "connection" with suffer a loss.
> 
> ...


Dude, get it. I got it five months ago and no regrets.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2021)

I had both Phizer last winter.  I am hoping to get my booster shot of Phizer as soon as it’s available to me. Also planning to take the flu shot too.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 25, 2021)

My wife & daughter both got the Moderna vaccine last January. No issues 1st shot.  Daughter was fevered & pretty puny after 2nd shot for most of a day.
Wife ran a low grade fever a couple of hours the following morning, but then was fine & went into work that afternoon.
My son got the 1st Pfizer shot a couple of weeks. He's 17. No issues other than his arm was a little sore.
I tested about 3 or 4 weeks ago & still have antibodies from Covid-19 in July 2020. I haven't had a vaccine. Yet.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 25, 2021)

Moderna here. After the second dose I felt a little flu-ish for a day or so. Aches, tired, generally rundown, etc.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 26, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Since it's pretty much confirmed by people I know, I've talked to and who post here who work in the hospitals, yes, to a large extent. I'll believe the folks on the ground more than a government report or some wild-eyed guy on the internet. Now, keep the politics out of this thread. This is the on-topic forum, not the dark scary conspiracy hole. Any further politics in this thread will draw popknots.



We lost four today, one of them a 56 year old detective that’s been with our Sherrifs office 30 years.  His wife is in the hospital now too.

My wife came home from work at the hospital yesterday in tears, she said it was a bad day, we lost three today.  Later she got a call from a friend about another lady she’s known for years that passed that was also in icu making it the fourth one.

Our ICU is full, our medical floors are full, our ER is full.  All elective surgeries have been canceled.

I don’t know any of you guys personally, but I would hate to see any of you on a vent.  This week we had one person come off the vent.  All four that passed yesterday were on the vent.  This is from the front lines.

My niece is a nurse in a nearby city, she is getting $10 extra a hour to work.  She’s worked ten days straight now, and she’s on 12hr shifts.  My wife works 8 hr shifts Mon.-Fri.

I’m not pushing the vaccine, it is a choice.  Right now the numbers from the front lines aren’t lying.  One of the four yesterday was a 23 year old.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 26, 2021)

@jiminbogart you know from me runnin my mouth in the p.f. what i think of this and things in general. That being said i went on tuesday and got the j&j shot. I felt bad all yesterday, starting to feel better this a.m. 
I still dont really trust the mrna vaxes for myself personally so i did the only other choice available right now. Two thing went into my decision. The hospital my family member works at is full up with more coming. This time its much younger folks with no health conditions. The second and bigger reason is the first responders getting sick and some dying. Most of these folks have been exposed many many time since the start and some have already had it for sure. This time these same folks are getting sick and some worse than that. Somethings different this time for sure, so i made a choice i would not have a year ago.


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Aug 26, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Just thinking about it.
> 
> I've never had the flu shot(I had the flu once, 43 years ago or so) and I'm averse to medications. Rather than take cholesterol meds I just went to strickly plant based and dropped my cholesterol to normal.
> 
> ...


I took Phizer and my wife and 14 year old son got Moderna. Just a little soreness in the shoulder for us. Both are effective.


----------



## bany (Aug 26, 2021)

I told ya what I was feeling yesterday after my second shot. I ended up working til 7:30 shoveling a yard of topsoil and pea gravel.
I was dead set against the vaccine. We should have tested for antibodies. If I was sure we had the virus before we would not have gotten the vaccine. Seemed we had it for Christmas in 2019. So the antibody test would have been smart for us.
I kinda blame Jim Thompson for going ahead with the vaccine! He was concerned with missing a couple weeks of deer season. Between deer season and about four other events we got selfish and took the shots.


----------



## Duff (Aug 26, 2021)

My wife took the 1st Moderna Monday. She has been miserable since. Flu like symptoms and no sleep. Out of work today.  Her heart rate has been extremely high last night and the morning and her blood pressure is very high. She says no way she is taking the 2nd jab. 
I was/am considering taking the jab next week. If I do, it will be the J&J


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2021)

Got moderna shots. Both made me feel like crap for a day


----------



## TJay (Aug 26, 2021)

Duff said:


> My wife took the 1st Moderna Monday. She has been miserable since. Flu like symptoms and no sleep. Out of work today.  Her heart rate has been extremely high last night and the morning and her blood pressure is very high. She says no way she is taking the 2nd jab.
> I was/am considering taking the jab next week. If I do, it will be the J&J


I read where a possible side effect of the Moderna jab was myocarditus.  Rare, but possible.  Might be something to read up on.


----------



## Qazaq15 (Aug 26, 2021)

I was dead tired for 2 days after the 2nd Pfizer shot, and my allergies kicked my butt. It was mid March though, so the allergies might have been a coincidence.


----------



## flyrod444 (Aug 26, 2021)

Got the moderna shots back in March and April. First shot had soar shoulder for a day or two. Second shot soar shoulder and felt a little off day after. My wifes legs hurt the afternoon after the second shot. No problems since and glad we had them. The death rate from covid in my county is around one in 75 covid cases resulting in death. A 32 year old football coach died last week 4 days after getting it. I in 75 odds would be great if you where playing to win the lottery, not so great when you are betting your life!! I figure most everyone will have it eventually, so getting the vaccine is the best way to have a good outcome. No deaths in my county of fully vaccinated patient at this time.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 26, 2021)

Tjay,
 From my research its the Pfizer that they have connected myocarditis too. YMMV

The Australian govt. recommends young men under 26 or so get one of the other shots.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 26, 2021)

I work in health care and back in February I volunteered to be in the Novavax study. I then volunteered for the Novavax crossover study.  I have received 4 shots...2 placebo and 2 were the vaccine. I am encouraged by this vaccine because it is said to have fewer side effects than the Big 3 (Moderna etc) and it is somewhat old school- it doesn't contain mRNA or a viral vector. It is made from plant cells that were tricked into producing COVID spike protein. This spike protein is cleaned up and put into the vaccine. So, instead of getting a walloping dose of spike protein by catching COVID, or getting some spike protein because your body is forced to make it for a short time, you just get a little dose and then you are done!
Novavax has shown great promise in studies and I had hoped it would be available by now, but they have had supply chain problems and difficulties getting their data together to submit for approval. Now they are not submitting for EUA until October. If I were unvaccinated I would go on and get whatever vaccine is available now. I had family members waiting for Novavax to become available but things just got too crazy in their state where they live so they went on and got vaccinated with either Moderna or J & J. I am relieved; I was worried for them.
Novavax is also looking at a combined flu/COVID shot...one and done!
What side effects did I have with Novavax? Nothing on the first shot. A mildly sore arm and low grade fever for 8 hours, and fatigue and a desire to sleep for 48 hours.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 26, 2021)

I told this story a month ago in another vax thread.

I am not anti vax. Have had  the flu shot for about 8 years even though I am not sure I ever had the flu before.  But my employer likes the flu shot and offered it at work.  

I had not even considered getting a covid shot.  Truly never even crossed my mind until a month ago sitting at the kitchen table drinking coffee.  I was thinking about this upcoming deer season and where we will be etc etc.

It hit me like a ton of bricks that if I get the virus while on the trip there's a chance it will cause me to be laid up quarantining in a hotel somewhere in middle of no where for weeks or worse laid up in a hospital in the middle of no where.  Literally ruining my trip and putting my family in a horrible situation while they are at home and I am on the road in the hospital for 8 weeks.  Plus it screws things up for Bubba because we mostly travel in one truck those 8 weeks.

I dont care a bit about dying, but this hit me kinda hard the more I thought about it..

So I had a jab 2 days later and had my 2nd Pfizer a week or so ago.  Sore arm after both, swollen lymph nodes after 2nd one and dog tired for a couple days after 2nd, but not enough that I missed work or anything.

Melissa hasnt had the vax and I dont care one way or another whether she does or not. Personal choice.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 27, 2021)

seachaser said:


> I got Pfizer not side affect wife had flu like symptoms for 12 hrs then fine. We got are shot earlier then most with a contact in South Carolina.we could get booster as soon as there ready I’m not getting wife is. I just don’t think it’s necessary with my immune system.



 why not get the booster? If the vaccination is more effective with a booster why second guess the vaccine developers? It's kind of like not putting on a second coat of paint because the first coat seems pretty thick, even though you have plenty of paint left over, a new brush, time to apply a second coat, and the directions on the paint can tell you that you'll get better results with two coats. 
That's my way of thinking about it anyway.

Regardless I got Pfizer back in April because the nearest Walgreens didn't carry Moderna at the time, and J & J wasn't even on their radar. Side effects were minimal, about like a typical annual flu shot I guess.


----------



## MainFrame9 (Aug 27, 2021)

Just got my first Pfizer shot today, so far so good. We’ll see what tonight and tomorrow brings.


----------



## nc dawg (Aug 30, 2021)

First Pfizer jab aug 11,a little foggy for about 6 or 8 hours took about 4 hours for it to come on,then went to bed woke up just fine, so far so good.
Get my second one tomorrow..I’ll letcha know..


----------



## MainFrame9 (Aug 30, 2021)

GoldDot40 said:


> Updates?



So far so good, sore arm and a little sluggish the next day. Back to normal as of now. Get my second jab on September 17th


----------



## Waddams (Aug 30, 2021)

late to this party - but wanted to relay i got first and second doses of moderna back in june. very mild side effects. just got a little tired and that was it.

from what i understand, the shot makes your immune system think the stuff injected is a viral invader, so the body/immune system reacts as if it needs to fight an infection. so if you get a fever, or some other similar effect like your sick, it's your body reacting and "learning" to fight the infection, which means it's working as it's supposed to. at least most of the time.

there are a smaller portion of people that get an allergic reaction. i don't know the percentages, though.

i did read recently that when the small pox or polio vaccine first came out, there's was something like a 4-5% rate of people that had some kind of major side effect beyond the standard day or two of fever and done. and people were lined up to get it because it was apparently still less risky to get the shot than not get it and take your chances.


----------



## fishman1957 (Aug 30, 2021)

I got the Pfizer back in March only because I had to travel to Vermont glad I did while I was gone wife and kids got covid  daughter was in hospital for a week !!


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 31, 2021)

Got Pfizer, no issues


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 31, 2021)

Fully chipped here. Got my 2nd Pfizer shot yesterday. No problems


----------



## nc dawg (Aug 31, 2021)

Got the second Pfizer jab today at 11:00 so far so good,nothin
prolly was a sugar/salt solution lol.. anyway I feel fine..


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 31, 2021)

My hvac guys came out today to set the heat pumps.

There are 2 partners. One of them's mom died from Covid a couple months ago(she was vaccinated) and the other one's brother died from Covid yesterday(vaccination status unknown). 

We talked a lot about it. Robert had the Covid before he got the vaccination and it made him want to give up. Sickest he's ever been and he lost 23 lbs in 10 days.

I think I'll ride the needle tomorrow. I can't afford to get sick.


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> My hvac guys came out today to set the heat pumps.
> 
> There are 2 partners. One of them's mom died from Covid a couple months ago(she was vaccinated) and the other one's brother died from Covid yesterday(vaccination status unknown).
> 
> ...


I had it back in April and lost 20 lbs in 10 days . The first time I seen my dad after that he said , dang you look like you on crack . I’ve got the vaccine since and was very against it .


----------



## specialk (Sep 1, 2021)

had the china virus back in Feb,not to bad effects on me.....got the pfizers back in april.....woozy for 2 days after both shots.....i'm fine now.....i think......


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 1, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Too bad Oconee is not doing a give away for a shot. I heard DeKalb County gives you $100 worth of government cheese to get stuck.
> Athens is discussing a give away too.


Jim, how you feeling? Did you get a shot today?


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 1, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Jim, how you feeling? Did you get a shot today?




Not yet. I'm fixin' to look at the Publix website and see what the deal is.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 1, 2021)

I got the 1st phizer yesterday bout lunch. Took it at the hospital in case any problems I'd already be there. That evening my arm started hurting pretty bad. Like hit with a bat bad. Today had a headache all day, achey, very tired. Tylenol only cut that in half.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 1, 2021)

If it weren't for the nerve problems I'm already having from covid I would have gotten the
 j and j


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2021)

As bad as I couldn`t stand the thought of it, and as much as I badmouthed the idea of getting the vaccine, I had no choice but to take it. In the next few months I`m looking at at least 3, and possibly 4 surgeries, first my eyes, then knee replacements. If I am to have these surgeries I have no choice but to take it. I took my last Pfizer vaccine two weeks ago tomorrow. Where shots of any kind are involved, I would rather get bit by a rattlesnake. That`s how bad I dislike a needle, but I had no choice. Without cataract surgery I`m about to go blind and without knee surgery, I will be in a wheelchair.

 I`m tired of not being able to see good, and the pain in my knees is about to turn me into a Viking Berserker. Neither one of the Pfizer shots affected me nor The Redhead at all. Not even any soreness at the shot site. I had, and still have misgivings about this ratkillin`, but I have to put my Faith in the greater good if I want to be able to have any quality of life. 

I reckon this is about as close to a "confessional" ya`ll will ever get out of this old swamper, but her it is for the world to see.  @jiminbogart , good luck, and whatever you decide on, you have my support.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 1, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Jim, how you feeling? Did you get a shot today?



Just made an online appointment. Friday at 0945 at Publix.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2021)

In respect to the On Topic Forum, if any of you want to bash me, go elsewhere in the Forum. Make a thread, and put my feet to the fire. i don`t have any choice but to take it, so show me no mercy. Free shot at ol` Nicodemus.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 1, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon this is about as close to a "confessional" ya`ll will ever get out of this old swamper, but her it is for the world to see.  @jiminbogart , good luck, and whatever you decide on, you have my support.



Thanks Nic!

I hope those surgeries go well. Your quality of life should see a tremendous change. It will be good to be able to see and to get around in the swamp.

I have to get something done about my hearing and my back. When I get done with the new house in a few months I'm going to get them both checked out.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 1, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> In respect to the On Topic Forum, if any of you want to bash me, go elsewhere in the Forum. Make a thread, and put my feet to the fire. i don`t have any choice but to take it, so show me no mercy. Free shot at ol` Nicodemus.


Some people are worth opening up ur heart for Nic. For all others to see


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Some people are worth opening up ur heart for Nic. For all others to see




Thank you.


----------



## bany (Sep 1, 2021)

Another one of the 100’s of bits of info I heard was your blood type may have something to do with what kind of symptoms you may or may not have. My wife had the second day blahs til she broke a sweat in her sleep. I guess she’s not O-positive.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 2, 2021)

The numbers from the front lines here are not lying. This week at our small rural hospital the first three that passed this week 23yr F, 42yr. M, 68yr M, unvaccinated.

All ICU beds w/ vents full, young and old adults, unvaccinated. Ten overflow vents in use, one vaccinated. It’s a choice, it’s your body.

My best friends 17 yr. old son had Covid in March of 20. He finally tested negative after several months. He was tested positive this week, he’s sicker this time than the first. He’ll probably be ok, he’s young. Both his parents are high risk and unvaccinated.

My wife and son both work at our hospital. My 21 yr old son had it. All of the doctors and hospital staff I’ve met, are vaccinated, they aren’t gambling. They are begging staff to work overtime, our hospitals are full of Covid patients.

I talked with a friend of mine today, who owns a local pawn shop. It turns out he told me of a couple of guys I know, who are currently on the vent here, one of them is a 42 yr. old football coach, unvaccinated.

I copied and pasted this from a thread in the Campfire.  I’m just gonna add,  I’m almost tired of my wife coming home from work everyday, telling me how many they lost from Covid today.  The 99% common denominator, right now anyway, unvaccinated.

While it’s common here to lose 1-2 elderly a week, or one from a car wreck occasionally.  It is Not common to hear we lost __ multiples everyday.  This is not the plain old flu.

Your body your choice.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 3, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> As bad as I couldn`t stand the thought of it, and as much as I badmouthed the idea of getting the vaccine, I had no choice but to take it. In the next few months I`m looking at at least 3, and possibly 4 surgeries, first my eyes, then knee replacements. If I am to have these surgeries I have no choice but to take it. I took my last Pfizer vaccine two weeks ago tomorrow. Where shots of any kind are involved, I would rather get bit by a rattlesnake. That`s how bad I dislike a needle, but I had no choice. Without cataract surgery I`m about to go blind and without knee surgery, I will be in a wheelchair.
> 
> I`m tired of not being able to see good, and the pain in my knees is about to turn me into a Viking Berserker. Neither one of the Pfizer shots affected me nor The Redhead at all. Not even any soreness at the shot site. I had, and still have misgivings about this ratkillin`, but I have to put my Faith in the greater good if I want to be able to have any quality of life.
> 
> I reckon this is about as close to a "confessional" ya`ll will ever get out of this old swamper, but her it is for the world to see.  @jiminbogart , good luck, and whatever you decide on, you have my support.



Needles? I was the same way but a week on the cardiac floor for heart failure will make you change your mind, much as Lewis Gizzard said about his stay. I was a reverse porcupine. 

Heck, I could do an injection myself now (and have, and for other people). Today's needles aren't like the 50ga marinating needles we used to get stuck with. Honestly, if the doc/nurse/tech is any good, you don't really feel it at all. 

Vaccinated with two shots of Moderna, BTW.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 3, 2021)

Rode the needle at Publix this morning.

No ill effects that I can tell.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 7, 2021)

Got the Moderna jab Friday and see this today:

3 people dead in Japan after receiving contaminated Moderna vaccinations.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...a-vaccine/ar-AAObQBx?li=BBorjTa&OCID=AVRES007


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the Moderna jab Friday and see this today:
> 
> 3 people dead in Japan after receiving contaminated Moderna vaccinations.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...a-vaccine/ar-AAObQBx?li=BBorjTa&OCID=AVRES007


You'll be fine, that was news 2 weeks ago


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 7, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> You'll be fine, that was news 2 weeks ago



I ain't been to Japan either. 

Still makes me paranoid.


----------

